# Authenticity for morefunc.dll



## purplegardener (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,

I have found that my company needs to download the excel add-in called "morefunc.dll", for the purpose of using the "indirect.ext" function; however, our systems dept. is leary about doing this because of any problems it may cause.  If anyone has an experience good or bad with this download, could you please respond?  I'd also like to know if this add-in is backed by Microsoft?  I couldn't find anything on their website about it.  

Please help - if I can't get more info. on this, they won't go ahead with the download.

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## xantovbaz (May 1, 2010)

Hello


You can find some information here:
http://xcell05.free.fr/morefunc/english/



> Morefunc is a freeware library of 67 new worksheet functions for Excel,  created and developped by Laurent Longre.



Xanto


----------



## Alli (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Authenticity for morefunc.dll and other Morefunc issues*

Hi - I learnt about Morefunc from this site, and its become rather vital  to one of my projects. (indirect.ext to be specific). A couple of  issues: (a) I find its a bit wobbly sometime, and I have to reenter the  formula or add-in Morefunc again or both. (b) I can't embed Morefunc  functions in the workbook: get a message that the event handler is  invalid (I don't think its vital to do this, just thought it might be  more stable if it were embedded), (c) the discussion forum accessed from  http://xcell05.free.fr/ seems to have been hijacked by spammers and (d)  the download for the latest version from  http://xcell05.free.fr/morefunc/english/#Download doesn't work (error  message about no such file or directory.

Any ideas out there?


----------



## RoryA (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Authenticity for morefunc.dll and other Morefunc issues*

My personal opinion is that if you need INDIRECT.EXT (which I have found unreliable in the past) then you probably should be rethinking your design. Of course, I don't really even like direct links between workbooks, never mind indirect ones...


----------



## Alli (May 25, 2010)

Ok, thanks Rory. Actually, I think the problems were more Excel instability (due to bloat and such) related than Indirect.ext's but, perhaps I should get rid of the need for indirect links as you suggest anyway. It will mean making far more direct links in and to one very huge file (currently 40 Mb, but i will try to debloat it) and that's what I was trying to avoid.


----------



## Smitty (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Board!

If you have a 40Mb file you might want to think about Access.

As for Morefunc and it's validity, it's not a Microsoft product, but Laurent Longre is very well respected in the Excel community.


----------



## Alli (May 26, 2010)

Hi - thanks for the welcome and to all the people who help the rest of us dimwits on this and other fora .
I was writing a long response which I've lost, but in the meantime find I can't successfully embed Morefunc (in Excel 2003, Windows 7), so that means I really have to abandon this idea. Very sad, as its so very useful to be able to use Indirect.ext and it means hours of restructuring my project...
But sadly not in Access as the last time i did anything in Access was 2003-too steep a learning curve to go through at this stage of the game.


----------

